# How long does it take to process the Covid unemployment payment?



## partnership (2 Jun 2020)

How long does it take to process the covid unemployment payment?


----------



## lughildanach (3 Jun 2020)

If you submit the application online, it can be processed in a few days.  Payments are made on a Tuesday.  If you get your application submitted by Thursday of the previous week, you should expect payment on the following Tuesday.  But of course there can be delays, so it may not always be processed within that timeframe.  Paper based applications will take a bit longer.  In general, if the payment hasn't been made by the second Tuesday following your application, you should follow up with the Department to see what is going on.


----------

